
Ask HN: T-Mobile just pushed a 300+MB update to Galaxy S7 but Security=August 1? - masonic
Is it typical for USA carriers to not bother with security updates for over <i>two months?</i><p>Tuesday, a well-over-300MB software update was pushed to all of our Samsung Galaxy S7s (they do this even <i>over mobile data</i> without giving you a chance to shift to WiFi first, but that&#x27;s a different rant).<p>Anyway, it installed smoothly, as Android updates go, but a subsequent Software Status check says &quot;Security Patch Level: August 1 2018&quot;.<p>Is it normal to leave security updates at <i>over two months old on the day you push it</i>?
======
wmf
Oh yes. That's actually good as far as Android goes.

I bought a non-carrier Sony Android phone that came out in October 2017 and it
came with the August version of Android so it was already three months out of
date. Then there were no updates for around five months. Then Sony started
sending updates that were about five weeks behind upstream Android and they've
shrunk to about three weeks behind now.

------
theycallmestacy
[https://thedroidguy.com/2018/09/fix-samsung-
galaxy-s7-keeps-...](https://thedroidguy.com/2018/09/fix-samsung-
galaxy-s7-keeps-getting-virus-infection-warnings-1060928)

